# good goat books?



## nogoatsyet (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi all.  I don't have any goats yet and am trying to learn as much as I can.  I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for a good book on goats?  I have a couple- Barrons The Goat Handbook which is okay, and Hobby Farms Goats which I like but is tiny.  I'm looking for one that might be more comprehensive.  Does this exist?  Recommendations are greatly appreciated.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you checked to see what your local library has? I have found checking them out and previewing before I buy is a great way to decide if the book is what I'm looking for or not.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a good suggestion, but unfortunately the local library is about the size of our living room.  So not much in the way of selection.  The two I bought I was able to find at the bookstore.  The Hobby Farm Goat one I really like, it is just tiny.  The other one has some good stuff too, I just thought maybe there might be one out there that went more in depth.  I'm one of those crazy people who wants to know _everything_ there is to know about something before she gets into it


----------



## freemotion (Jun 14, 2009)

I read about everything on www.fiascofarm.com about six times....it is so much better than the books.  But it is a natural way of having goats, so not for everyone.  Perfect for me, though.  Not what I found in the books that I looked at.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 14, 2009)

wow, that looks great.  I've just been looking at it for ten minutes and already learned stuff.  Definitely bookmarking that.  And natural is good by me.  Thanks


----------



## freemotion (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds like you'll have to change your name here soon!  If you keep reading that site and here, you will.  Whatever you do, don't go to Youtube and do a search for baby goats......


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 15, 2009)

aaaaah!  The cuteness!!  I can not bear it!  How can I possibly wait to get a couple of these guys?!!  There goes my afternoon


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Goat-Medicine-Mary-C-Smith/dp/0812114787

My favorite all time go to book is Goat Medicine (link above) It is the same book that I have seen some of the Vets use for reference and I like to be able to read the same information they are. I use it mostly for understanding disease and other health issues, along with anatomy etc. 
However, I must say that the Internet is much more informative....and FREE!


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the "Storey's series" of livestock books are a pretty good way to go for a new beginner! IMO


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, KareyABohr, I'll check the Storey's book out.  

Thanks too for the suggestion FlightsofFancy, but I think that book is a little out of my price range   Maybe once I actually have the goats I'll take a look at it.  I appreciate the free-ness of the internet as well


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 21, 2009)

KareyABohr said:
			
		

> I think the "Storey's series" of livestock books are a pretty good way to go for a new beginner! IMO


That is the one I got!  Very good books.  I recommend them!


----------



## sunnygoats (Jun 21, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> KareyABohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 3!!!


----------



## mully (Jun 21, 2009)

sunnygoats said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X4


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

Storey's guide to raising goats


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 23, 2009)

hehe, guess I better get that one then.  I think that's five people recommending it?


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Jun 24, 2009)

I LOVE the info in Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats. It can be found right at TSC, & it's on sale now too.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...0551_10001_111008_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1 

& they have the Meat Goat book too:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...0551_10001_106410_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1


----------

